# Mathews or Martin



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Mathews baby, Switchback is the smoothest thing Ive ever shot. Taking nothing away from martin at all, also a great company, but I just love mathews.

-Chase


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

What kind of set up are you looking for?


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Shoot both and get whichever feels more comfortable. So many people are so biased on "their" bows that they'de tell you to use a slingshot if it had the bow company's name on it.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

It REALLY depends on what your shooting. We need to know

What type of archery
What you want first in a bow. EG - Speed, Smoothness....


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

brokenblade said:


> Shoot both and get whichever feels more comfortable. So many people are so biased on "their" bows that they'de tell you to use a slingshot if it had the bow company's name on it.



I too will tell you to shoot what YOU are most comfortable with, I just thought I could give my advice on what Martin product might fit best.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

caugh hoyt caugh... sorry i think i must be getting sick LOL


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Martin*

Save some money and buy a Martin! 
Both awesome bows though......:blabla: !!!!


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

ill have to say mathews cause my couger3 just craped out on me. the limbollts striped out. it was a great bow for 2 years and it was shot pretty hard but ive a had mathews the same amount of time and its still tackin


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Mathews:darkbeer:


----------



## DAKOTA RUSSELL (Apr 7, 2006)

*mathews*

MATHEWS ALL THE WAY


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

the new shadowcat extreme is imho the best bow out this yr


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I shoot both and if I had to shoot only one tomorrow I would really have a hard time deciding. I have a low dollar Martin and a top dollar Mathews. Both bows shoot a heck of a lot better than I do and while I am not a target Archer I can assure you that I can shoot pretty good.

I shot five spot targets several times this evening with both bows and if I had to pick a winner it would have been the Martin tonight. I just changed over from a WB to a drop away on it and it is shooting very very good right now. I need to adjust my timing on the Mathews and have not got around to it yet.

Pick the bow that feels best to you.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> caugh hoyt caugh... sorry i think i must be getting sick LOL


 think i am commming down wi the same thing  caugh HOYT caugh :darkbeer:


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and shoot the martins. The shadowcat is so sweet. Very smooth, easy to shoot, holds the best out of all of them. Very accurate. I shot my highest games with it this year...

450 42X
300 29X
300 60X
and a 596 pittsburgh game. 

You can't go wrong with it. 


Shoot all of them, and you will be hooked on martin for life. 

M4L!


----------



## Trenton McClain (Apr 5, 2006)

*Martin*

I'd go with martin but if realy cant decide pick out of a hat.


----------



## Shootin Young (Mar 26, 2006)

how new are you? I would personally encourage you to buy a jag. Absolute awesome bow. i have shot awesome scores with it. i also don't like single cams over twin cam, a well tuned twin cam has much more speed and better nock travel.

Try Rytera!


----------



## pa-bow-hunter (Mar 17, 2006)

You should shoot as many bows as you can before you pick the one that will be right for you.. Don't limit your self to any one bow company. I own 2 Martin's, 1 Darton,& A Mathews. I have also shoot many other bows over the years.If I had to pick just one it would be A martin.Good luck


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

try them both 

but i suggest a hoyt


----------



## ToFyShOoTeR™ (Feb 19, 2006)

they're right get tha one thats more comfortable for you...:wink: 

Mathews bows are great preforming bows but they're heavy bows...=)

And MArtin bows are ok!!! they arent that heavy and they're very forgiving

for me its either the Conquest Apex of mathews or th Shadowcat extrm by martin....choose wisely:wink:


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Buying a bow is like buying a car,house or pretty much any big investment. It all depends on budget, usage and personnal preferences. I personnaly like mathews. Nothing in my book outrules mathews except the new Bowtech's.LIke many have mentionned, the best thing is to go to the dealer and try these two out.I know every Mathews dealer has a switchback for you to try. But hey don't get the mathews because everyone has one.Get it because thats the one thats right for you! Good luck!:wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*umm you forgot hoyt*

Hoyt!!!!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Martin or Bowtech. Martins are solid but Bowtechs are faster:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

both are nice, if you want tradition, go martin, modern and smooth, go mathews. But Hoyt is still top of the line, if Hoyt, get a RinTec/RinTec XL.:wink: or whatever else u want, im just a tightwad, but Hoyts the best. But if your not for Hoyt, I guess Mathews is OK, but no better.


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Mr. Me said:


> I guess Mathews is OK, but no better.


Mathews is pretty ok in my book:wink:


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*I Like Mathews*

so they r both really nice bows mathews r very nice feelings bows bu martins hit like hammers a lot of shock and mathews almost none unless u get an apex or apex7 so they r both sweet bow companyies i like mathews tho


----------



## hunting4ever (May 30, 2006)

*bows*

do you shoot no sights? if you don't ovation(mathews) if you do shoot sights
switchback. it is the best way to go:wink: :wink: . keith


----------

